# Leak???? OMG



## Enryx25 (Jun 21, 2016)

http://wiiubrew.org/wiki/Special:RecentChanges


(diff | hist) . . N Talk:Exploits‎; 12:24 . . (+333)‎ . . ‎MarioPlayer321 (Talk | contribs)‎ (leak?)
what does this mean????


----------



## wiiu more like pee u (Jun 21, 2016)

this means that the iosu will be released and we will all have super hacked systems woo hoo we are all getting the iosu 100% guaranteed


----------



## Phantom64 (Jun 21, 2016)

yes give me a second and u will have iosuarm911loaderhax 2.0 shadowNand edition


----------



## Enryx25 (Jun 21, 2016)

Phantom64 said:


> yes give me a second and u will have iosuarm911loaderhax 2.0 shadowNand edition



OMG!1! Now I can go onlineeeee because I cant buy splattoon (I hate my parents)!!!!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 21, 2016)

http://pastebin.com/yrat8mmB


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 21, 2016)

In about 10 minutes we'll all be banned.  See you guys in Hell!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

Wait im confused. Is this a legit thread? Well intended to be legit. Or what?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait im confused. Is this a legit thread? Well intended to be legit. Or what?


Guess not look at his second reply


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well intended to be legit.


Yes. 


BurningDesire said:


> Is this a legit thread?


No.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.





TheVinAnator said:


> Guess not look at his second reply


Stop playing with my feels OP. I need this.


----------



## Imparasite (Jun 21, 2016)

imagine psvitaexploits ow man thats what everybody waiting for


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Stop playing with my feels OP. I need this.


The thread is intended to be legit, it just fails to be because those replies. The hax seems legit BTW.
EDIT: And c'mon, if it has chicken it just HAS to be legit... right? Also noice clickb8 title!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 21, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> The thread is intended to be legit, it just fails to be because those replies. The hax seems legit BTW.
> EDIT: And c'mon, if it has chicken it just HAS to be legit... right? Also noice clickb8 title!


I personally love chicken nuggets. Especially McDonald's. I feel sorry for the OP getting his thread trashed.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 21, 2016)

+ me? What?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

Thirty3Three said:


> + me? What?


Read the stickies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow I always knew it now I can play XBOX ONE games on my wii U!!!!111111111111111111111 

No. Stop. It's time to stop. Where are your parents?


----------



## ARVI80 (Jun 21, 2016)

Fowl array of threads 

--
Boom Boom


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2016)

Next time on _GBATemp

"A mass influx of bans and troll threads have come to ravage the Wii U hacking homebrew community._


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 21, 2016)

Oops! Almost forgot the obligatory _*grabs popcorn*_ here.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Honestly, I hope this leads to something. I'm literally so ready for the Wii U to get broken open like the Wii. ;P


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> Honestly, I hope this leads to something. I'm literally so ready for the Wii U to get broken open like the Wii. ;P


When/if it gets released it will definitely be front page news. Until then, don't be taken in by speculative threads. We see something similar to this almost every month. Nothing ever comes of it but bashing and it usually gets closed. They don't even go to EOF anymore because it's already full of them.


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 22, 2016)

Verified by IDA: This exploit IS real.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

I keep seeing mention of EOF. You'll have to forgive me, as I was part of the rhythm game community for many years, so EOF to me is a mod on Frets on Fire. xD What is EOF exactly?


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> I keep seeing mention of EOF. You'll have to forgive me, as I was part of the rhythm game community for many years, so EOF to me is a mod on Frets on Fire. xD What is EOF exactly?


Edge of Forum


----------



## Kafluke (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> I keep seeing mention of EOF. You'll have to forgive me, as I was part of the rhythm game community for many years, so EOF to me is a mod on Frets on Fire. xD What is EOF exactly?


It's in the main forum list at the end. Edge of Forum is kind of a "anything goes" place. Suppose to help keep the main pages clean. If only.


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> Verified by IDA: This exploit IS real.



Both kernel and userland?


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry for being the fish out of water here but who / what is IDA?


----------



## Piluvr (Jun 22, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> Both kernel and userland?


Im with 1337 hacker (you know who)


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> Im with 1337 hacker (you know who)



Ok. Then that's fine.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 22, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> Ok. Then that's fine.


So, is this for real? O. O I didn't know who is @Piluvr , but can you confirm it?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

So what are the userland and kernel vulnerabilities? Were they revealed? Bit confused here


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

Needs further investigations for now.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

Also, can anyone else not access wiiubrew.org or is it just me?


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

you do notice that if this was real (which I am not confirming), you legit just fucked over a lot of people, right?


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Jun 22, 2016)

And..... our minds are like:
wowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowow!


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> you do notice that if this was real (which I am not confirming), you legit just fucked over a lot of people, right?



How?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

And how am I supposed to get a hold of the kernel code and check it?


----------



## Viri (Jun 22, 2016)

G-get hyped?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

And who's 'drm piracy guy's? So many questions


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

-nvm not worth it-


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 22, 2016)

well, we just have enough time to get an emuNAND unitl Breath of the Wild  I'm sure most of us don't care any other title to get online, we can just use Cafiine for Online Games


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

What I'm kind of sad about is that it wouldn't leave me enough time to finish my fancy CFW I've been working on for some time. Not confirmed yet.


----------



## c80n (Jun 22, 2016)

Yah he should have kept shut and obfuscated it so that Nintendo would take longer to patch it.
Wait, that reminds me of something...


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> -nvm not worth it-



Do you think Nintendo even gives a flying shit? Like they fucking scour GBA Temp and WiiUBrew all day? I mean you are being really negative here. And you obviously know it because you edited your post. This is exactly why this has taken this long in the first place. Not that I think it _should_ have been released all too earlier, but right now is the perfect time to release something like this. Let people get on it and find an exploit with it that Nintendo wouldn't dare patch, like an exploit in a high-selling game like SSB or something.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> Do you think Nintendo even gives a flying shit? Like they fucking scour GBA Temp and WiiUBrew all day? I mean you are being really negative here. And you obviously know it because you edited your post. This is exactly why this has taken this long in the first place. Not that I think it _should_ have been released all too earlier, but right now is the perfect time to release something like this. Let people get on it and find an exploit with it that Nintendo wouldn't dare patch, like an exploit in a high-selling game like SSB or something.


"negative"
okay, wait until a bunch of butthurt GBATemp morons update and whine here, that's your damn problem, not mine.
oh, and 2 possible bugs just got exposed and not even developed yet, so toss that out of the window.

and thirdly, I edited it because of people like you:

<MrRean> "ur just mad thatu cant gloat what u have in our faces anymore DDD"
which is obviously not true, due to the fact that I don't have IOSU access either.


----------



## NWPlayer123 (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> Do you think Nintendo even gives a flying shit? Like they fucking scour GBA Temp and WiiUBrew all day? I mean you are being really negative here. And you obviously know it because you edited your post. This is exactly why this has taken this long in the first place. Not that I think it _should_ have been released all too earlier, but right now is the perfect time to release something like this. Let people get on it and find an exploit with it that Nintendo wouldn't dare patch, like an exploit in a high-selling game like SSB or something.


That's assuming people weren't already working on stuff to use it with which they were and have been and now some idiots have gone and exposed it


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> "negative"
> okay, wait until a bunch of butthurt GBATemp morons update and whine here, that's your damn problem, not mine.
> oh, and 2 possible bugs just got exposed and not even developed yet, so toss that out of the window.


Then thats their fault for updating. If you can't protect yourself now (through things such as Tubehax or URL Router Blocking), then you deserved it, imo.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> "negative"
> okay, wait until a bunch of butthurt GBATemp morons update and whine here, that's your damn problem, not mine.
> oh, and 2 possible bugs just got exposed and not even developed yet, so toss that out of the window.
> 
> ...



You are 17 and it fucking shows, ass hat.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> You are 17 and it fucking shows, ass hat.


okay. Mind arguing my points, rather than throw out insults? It would be greatly appreciated.

You may be correct on the fact that Nintendo doesn't care, but welcome to the era of GBATemp (or the entire internet) where you can't trust anybody with anything. It's just how it is, and excuse me for being pissed at the fact that the possibility of 2 patched bugs is possible.


----------



## Viri (Jun 22, 2016)

Wait for what? The console is going to be dead in 8 months, and people will give 0 fucks about the Wii-U once the NX drops, likewise with Nintendo.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> and thirdly, I edited it because of people like you



You might try your own advice. I give what is given to me. You don't just get respect, you earn it. Rather than coming in here and being pissy, how about actually explaining your feelings on the matter? You can look at this from a positive perspective *or *a negative. You are choosing the latter, and I now see why, but that is due mostly to NWPlayer123's post, not yours. You might try explaining next time rather than being overly willing to chew people out.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> You might try your own advice. I give what is given to me. You don't just get respect, you earn it. Rather than coming in here and being pissy, how about actually explaining your feelings on the matter? You can look at this from a positive perspective *or *a negative. You are choosing the latter, and I now see why, but that is due mostly to NWPlayer123's post, not yours. You might try explaining next time rather than being overly willing to chew people out.


so leave a leaker be as he leaks out information that can possibly lead to patching 2 bugs for the WiiU, and forcing an update. That's complete and utter bullshit, and I will not take that sitting down.

Sure, RedNAND and all is nice, and it's beneficial. But it's just horrible that you can't trust anybody here.

And thanks for being constructive, rather than be an average GBATemp member and going "OMG SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!", I really appreciate it.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

NWPlayer123 said:


> That's assuming people weren't already working on stuff to use it with which they were and have been and now some idiots have gone and exposed it



You might want to rethink your perspective. Why does it matter so much that the hack has been exposed? I highly doubt Nintendo will patch it, and even if they do, I'm positive there would be a way to get users downgraded with all the people that currently are on an exploitable firmware. Why is this so horrible? Legit question, I don't know the answer, but you seem like you would be able to explain it well. Feel fee to respond as well, MrRean. I'm not really part of the hacking community but I would like to be at some point.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> You might want to rethink your perspective. Why does it matter so much that the hack has been exposed? I highly doubt Nintendo will patch it, and even if they do, I'm positive there would be a way to get users downgraded with all the people that currently are on an exploitable firmware. Why is this so horrible? Legit question, I don't know the answer, but you seem like you would be able to explain it well.


Once they patch it and somebody updates, another exploit would have to be found. In that time, you have a lot of people whining about it, and it's just all a big mess. I guess I did overreact at the OP, but blah, sorry.


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

redNAND is nice, but it's better when it's actually finished. 

Sorry I'm a bit pissed off about all of this shit. All of that work probably gone now is quite upsetting.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

@raulpica:
"And another thread goes up in flames."


----------



## Jow Banks (Jun 22, 2016)

Is this a hoax?

I found the *CtrlChicken* call in IOS_PAD at offset 0x11F7120C , but no where does *0xF5AF5AF5* show up in FW5.5.0 or 5.5.1
Searched IDA in both HEX and TEXT modes.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

Where do you get the code for the console





Jow Banks said:


> Is this a hoax?
> 
> I found the *CtrlChicken* call in IOS_PAD at offset 0x11F7120C , but no where does *0xF5AF5AF5* show up in FW5.5.0 or 5.5.1
> Searched IDA in both HEX and TEXT modes.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

True, but you can finish it and now you know that people will actually be able to use it. Just because noobs come in asking obvious questions is no reason to be angry. If anything we _need_ that. It's one reason I made my huge overly-detailed vWii guide. Consumer interest sparks dev interest. _*That*_'s why we had a colossal and great Wii, PSP and Xbox scene. It's why the 3DS is entering what I hear is a climax in its homebrew scene. You can't do anything with no one around to help, but this _will_ attract people. Obviously most of them are going to be completely clueless, but if even one or two new good devs come in from this, it will be a good thing in my eyes. Again, if we have IOSU exploit and it looks like that's questionable at best, I don't see why a firmware downgrade or other type of exploit could not be found. It isn't like we don't have some serious talent here.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> True, but you can finish it and now you know that people will actually be able to use it. Just because noobs come in asking obvious questions is no reason to be angry. If anything we _need_ that. It's one reason I made my huge overly-detailed vWii guide. Consumer interest sparks dev interest. _*That*_'s why we had a colossal and great Wii, PSP and Xbox scene. It's why the 3DS is entering what I hear is a climax in its homebrew scene. You can't do anything with no one around to help, but this _will_ attract people. Obviously most of them are going to be completely clueless, but if even one or two new good devs come in from this, it will be a good thing in my eyes. Again, if we have IOSU exploit and it looks like that's questionable at best, I don't see why a firmware downgrade or other type of exploit could not be found. It isn't like we don't have some serious talent here.


become a dev and develop exploits and have it get patched, watch many people bug you over and over and over to find another one


----------



## cearp (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> Do you think Nintendo even gives a flying shit? Like they fucking scour GBA Temp and WiiUBrew all day?


but they probably have at least one employee who's job it is to check out hacks and exploits online, i would expect that - don't you?


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

They could bug me night and day. If there's nothing I can do, I tell them and so be whatever crap they spout. It's annoying, and I'm positive it gets absolutely aggravating at times, but that's the point. If a scene dies while someone could do something, is that not worse than if they had and half the scene whined because they weren't on the right firmware. And again, no proof this is real, and no proof Nintendo will patch. And again, if they do, the main focus then should be to find a new IOSU exploit and keep that private for devs, then see if there is a way to get users downgraded.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cearp said:


> but they probably have at least one employee who's job it is to check out hacks and exploits online, i would expect that - don't you?



No, that's absolute ludicrous. At *best *they have a bot that continuously scans the internet for keywords. Still an issue, but not an immediate threat.


----------



## Viri (Jun 22, 2016)

cearp said:


> but they probably have at least one employee who's job it is to check out hacks and exploits online, i would expect that - don't you?


Imagine being paid to just view twitter, gbatemp, reddit wii u/3ds hack subreddits, and other hacking sites for a living.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

Viri said:


> Imagine being paid to just view twitter, gbatemp, reddit wii u/3ds hack subreddits, and other hacking sites for a living.


My dream lmao


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

Viri said:


> Imagine being paid to just view twitter, gbatemp, reddit wii u/3ds hack subreddits, and other hacking sites for a living.


and slowly wanting to die while reading these


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

Viri said:


> Imagine being paid to just view twitter, gbatemp, reddit wii u/3ds hack subreddits, and other hacking sites for a living.



They probably aren't only working on that.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 22, 2016)

Imagine being so dried brain 
@JustPingo so then, you're our new savior?? Hope so, I can wait what it takes, or even help in any way, got 2 WiiU already


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 22, 2016)

These threads are really confusing, I do check them, because of the small pieces of knowledge I can accidentally grab from them.

From what I understand there was some information, that was out and about in the open, somebody reported that information and now everybody is fighting again?



CJB100 said:


> No, that's absolute ludicrous. At *best *they have a bot that continuously scans the internet for keywords. Still an issue, but not an immediate threat.



It really isn't. Whilst I'm not Nintendo, I once worked in an area of the media and one of my early roles was to essentially check for similar things. And...



Viri said:


> Imagine being paid to just view twitter, gbatemp, reddit wii u/3ds hack subreddits, and other hacking sites for a living.



It was the most soul-destroying work to be given in all honesty.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Jun 22, 2016)

cearp said:


> but they probably have at least one employee who's job it is to check out hacks and exploits online, i would expect that - don't you?


If Nintendo was really concerned about the exploit they would patch it whitin the leak week, there's no reason why they wait this long, actually there's a reason, they don't give a rat ass about Wii U.


----------



## cearp (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> No, that's absolute ludicrous. At *best *they have a bot that continuously scans the internet for keywords. Still an issue, but not an immediate threat.


i don't think it's ridiculous at all! but if that is your opinion - ok.
if a huge company doesn't pay a low wage to one guy just to keep an eye on the latest security stuff, i'd be surprised. (although sure, possibly _nintendo_ doesn't, but i'm sure sony must)


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Media and technology are different fields though. I would bet they have a small group of people who they more or less have peruse the internet for this sort of thing, but it's definitely not going to be someone's main job. And if it were, they would develop a bot to do this for them, it's not hard to script one up.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 22, 2016)

OriginalHamster said:


> If Nintendo was really concerned about the exploit they would patch whitin the leak week, there's no reason why they wait this long, actually there's a reason, they don't give a rat ass about Wii U.


You have to admit, some of us thought the same thing about the 3DS. Although it took Nintendo months before they ended up patching svchax.

I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo does patch the kexploit.. several months down the line.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 22, 2016)

The leak uses a particular game, and that game is.....



Spoiler



Mighty Number 9


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

This reminds me of that good old Govanify leak now the cucks cant keep shit to themselves in secret and actual progress can be made.


----------



## Jow Banks (Jun 22, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Where do you get the code for the console


From here http://gbatemp.net/threads/ida-stuff.424786/


----------



## OriginalHamster (Jun 22, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> The leak uses a particular game, and that game is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kernel exploit is better than nothing


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> You have to admit, some of us thought the same thing about the 3DS. Although it took Nintendo months before they ended up patching svchax.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Nintendo does patch the kexploit.. several months down the line.



This is assuming the Wii U is even remotely worth as much to Nintendo as the 3DS. It isn't. And also, legit question, because I don't know the answer, but I have  a pretty good feeling it will work in favor of a point I'm trying to make: did that patch destroy the 3DS scene?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> This is assuming the Wii U is even remotely worth as much to Nintendo as the 3DS. It isn't. And also, legit question, because I don't know the answer, but I have  a pretty good feeling it will work in favor of a point I'm trying to make: did that patch destroy the 3DS scene?


Not yet consoles are not being shipped with firmware that high yet and you can still perform a hardware downgrade.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> This is assuming the Wii U is even remotely worth as much to Nintendo as the 3DS. It isn't. And also, legit question, because I don't know the answer, but I have  a pretty good feeling it will work in favor of a point I'm trying to make: did that patch destroy the 3DS scene?


well the thing is, we don't have that many active developers. That's what is different. CafeOS is rigged with a lot of fucking bugs, I'll tell you that. But the people to exploit said bugs, we just don't have. (well, not many)


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

Jow Banks said:


> From here http://gbatemp.net/threads/ida-stuff.424786/


Thanks!


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> This is assuming the Wii U is even remotely worth as much to Nintendo as the 3DS. It isn't. And also, legit question, because I don't know the answer, but I have  a pretty good feeling it will work in favor of a point I'm trying to make: did that patch destroy the 3DS scene?


It didn't, and I'm not disagreeing with anything you have stated. I completely agree with you. I hate private work as much as the next guy. So what if it gets patched? Who's fault is it for updating? Nintendo? The dev of the exploit? No. The person who updated is to blame. If they can't handle setting up a DNS or URL blocking on their Wii U, then it's completely their fault and they have no right to complain.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> well the thing is, we don't have that many active developers. That's what is different. CafeOS is rigged with a lot of fucking bugs, I'll tell you that. But the people to exploit said bugs, we just don't have. (well, not many)



I'm glad we have found common ground, because I'd be absolutely insane to disagree with this statement. However, that is exactly why we need some publicity and (what the public would see as) forward movement.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> well the thing is, we don't have that many active developers. That's what is different. CafeOS is rigged with a lot of fucking bugs, I'll tell you that. But the people to exploit said bugs, we just don't have. (well, not many)


Probably because its not really worth it piracy is at the crux of anything and if you say otherwise your lying to save face.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> well the thing is, we don't have that many active developers. That's what is different. CafeOS is rigged with a lot of fucking bugs, I'll tell you that. But the people to exploit said bugs, we just don't have. (well, not many)


Rigged? Intentionally? Is this what nikki meant about there being a lot of traps to defuse in IOSU?


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Probably because its not really worth it piracy is at the crux of anything and if you say otherwise your lying to save face.


tbh I don't care about piracy, it's not stopabble, and arguing against it is pretty useless so I don't see why I would lie about it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Swiftloke said:


> Rigged? Intentionally? Is this what nikki meant about there being a lot of traps to defuse in IOSU?


nah, I meant something like "loaded", meaning non-intentional

it's coded in a shitty way


----------



## nolimits59 (Jun 22, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> The leak uses a particular game, and that game is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut ? is that right or ? x)


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm okay with sharing thing.
The problem is that when you share unfinished stuff, you generate drama.
memchunkhax2 is a good example.

This is a vague description of a potential exploit.
There is now gonna be a run for who is gonna implement it the fastest, then who is gonna make a redNAND solution. A lot of frustration is gonna touch the developers. Enough to make you leave a scene.

So yeah.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Probably because its not really worth it piracy is at the crux of anything and if you say otherwise your lying to save face.



I think you might be surprised. People love their Nintendo consoles and games. The Wii U stands to be every successful Nintendo home console to date with the major exception of the N64. But even then we have VC and rom injections. And it should be able to emulate Gameboy through DS, it's got the power, and capability with the Gamepad. Even from a piracy standpoint (which I actually really don't support), this console could be greater than the Wii in terms of homebrew scene if the circumstances allow.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> tbh I don't care about piracy, it's not stopabble, and arguing against it is pretty useless so I don't see why I would lie about it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Lmao coded so badly it took us almost 4 years to pirate xD


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> I think you might be surprised. People love their Nintendo consoles and games. The Wii U stands to be every successful Nintendo home console to date with the major exception of the N64. But even then we have VC and rom injections. And it should be able to emulate Gameboy through DS, it's got the power, and capability with the Gamepad. Even from a piracy standpoint (which I actually really don't support), this console could be greater than the Wii in terms of homebrew scene if the circumstances allow.


Trust if this thing had AAA titles more people would turn their attention to it. I guess you could argue GBA on the pad would be kinda bad ass.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Trust if this thing had AAA titles more people would turn their attention to it.



No doubt. It is dying because of a lack of triple AAA titles from third party developers, though. It has plenty from Nintendo.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JustPingo said:


> I'm okay with sharing thing.
> The problem is that when you share unfinished stuff, you generate drama.
> memchunkhax2 is a good example.
> 
> ...



Why would this cause drama. Stop looking at it from the perspective of "I had work that was going to be great and now it won't be for some unknown reason." Instead, look at it from the perspective of teamwork. Yes, _someone_ will be the first to win the race to the implementation. Doesn't mean you can't all work together. That's what happened in the Wii scene. One person cannot do everything here, it's going to be a collaborative effort. One person may hold a higher quality standard (trust me, I know how annoying that can be), but then maybe they can go through and adjust someone's code to be more reliable or polished. Someone might be a workhorse who just works on this non-stop, they can be the one to walk the path first and others can come in and pave the way. That's how it is in the actual industry, too. You have to collaborate with people. It's just too big a task not to.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> No doubt. It is dying because of a lack of triple AAA titles from third party developers, though. It has plenty from Nintendo.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


This x9000 I've never understood the close minded secretive aspect of this stuff besides exploit patch prevention.


----------



## Sammi Husky (Jun 22, 2016)

There isn't anything wrong with sharing exploits and projects publicly. But you want to at least ship the exploit with something functional so that you can get immediate use out of it for largest audience possible before it *does* get patched. Now, this has a high high possibility of being patched and forcing people to stress about every possible accidental update scenario until god knows when.

Not to mention all of the drama that follows the accidental updates, which is guaranteed to drive devs away from the scene. Leaving us with pretty much just piracy focused homebrew. I don't care one way or the other about trying to prevent piracy or anything, but when the only incentive for homebrew is to get free games, it stagnates the developer pool imo.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2016)

It's sad that this was leaked, but for the love of God stop pretending that you had work that was going to be released. The Wii U was stuck with a kernel exploit for months on 5.3.2 and no one promised any releases. I know none of us is entitled to anything, but please spare us the lies of how things won't work out because of a leak. Nothing will change about the work you're doing except for the fact that more people will be working on something as well. If you wanted to release something, you would've done that or at least provided a proof of concept.


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

@CJB100 That's not what I meant. People (and teams) 
are gonna do stuff on there own side. And then when one will get it, others will somehow complain and there will be drama and people pissed off. Whereas when something working gets released, everybody makes that thing better without recreating everything from scratch.

Good night.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jun 22, 2016)

Not sure if this has been said, but @MrRean confirmed this on the Splatoon Modding Hud Discord Chat.
He's known about it for around 1 1/2 years.
He says no one will make an exploit with this...
LETS PROVE HIM WRONG M8S


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> It's sad that this was leaked, but for the love of God stop pretending that you had work that was going to be released. The Wii U was stuck with a kernel exploit for months on 5.3.2 and no one promised any releases. I know none of us is entitled to anything, but please spare us the lies of how things won't work out because of a leak. If you wanted to release something, you would've done that or at least provided a proof of concept.



I wouldn't go so far as to say that. I know from being a programmer. It's nerve-wracking releasing unfinished products. There really is almost a sense of people coming in and invading your personal space, when in reality they just want to be kept in the loop so they know progress is being made. I'm sure a lot of people did have things they wanted to work on, but that's the nature here. It doesn't ever happen the way you want it to. You have to acknowledge reality and move on.




Sammi Husky said:


> There isn't anything wrong with sharing exploits and projects publicly. But you want to at least ship the exploit with something functional so that you can get immediate use out of it for largest audience possible before it *does* get patched. Now, this has a high high possibility of being patched and forcing people to stress about every possible accidental update scenario until god knows when.
> 
> Not to mention all of the drama that follows the accidental updates, which is guaranteed to drive devs away from the scene. Leaving us with pretty much just piracy focused homebrew. I don't care one way or the other about trying to prevent piracy or anything, but when the only incentive for homebrew is to get free games, it stagnates the developer pool imo.



This is the first post I've read that I feel like I can understand where people are coming from. I still don't see why people say it drives devs away though. Look, it's only going to drive someone away if they let it. *Period.*


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> It's sad that this was leaked, but for the love of God stop pretending that you had work that was going to be released. The Wii U was stuck with a kernel exploit for months on 5.3.2 and no one promised any releases. I know none of us is entitled to anything, but please spare us the lies of how things won't work out because of a leak. Nothing will change about the work you're doing except for the fact that more people will be working on something as well. If you wanted to release something, you would've done that or at least provided a proof of concept.



KTM such vapor ware amirite uptop


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> Not sure if this has been said, but @MrRean confirmed this on the Splatoon Modding Hud Discord Chat.
> He's known about it for around 1 1/2 years.
> He says no one will make an exploit with this...
> LETS PROVE HIM WRONG M8S


ah, ah,ah, in the CURRENT conditions, I say.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 22, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> KTM such vapor ware amirite uptop


Thought you were going to bed :^)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 22, 2016)

Wait what was leaked ?


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> ah, ah,ah, in the CURRENT conditions, I say.


woopsie


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> @CJB100 That's not what I meant. People (and teams)
> are gonna do stuff on there own side. And then when one will get it, others will somehow complain and there will be drama and people pissed off. Whereas when something working gets released, everybody makes that thing better without recreating everything from scratch.
> 
> Good night.



I am by no means disagreeing with you, but I just don't understand because I'm not really a dev here yet. I'm working on it though lol. _Slowly..._
But yeah, I still don't see why people would get pissed off. Other than petty crap that can be talked out. Feel free to shed some light though. Like I said, I just don't know, I'm not experienced in this scene yet. All I know is how I would personally react.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> KTM such vapor ware amirite uptop


KTM was actually your fault. You promised something you never delivered. I know there were other downgrading solutions, but my point still stands.

My main issue is how you exaggerated this leak, making it seem like nothing can be done now because of it. Well the 3DS scene is now the way it is because of leaks.

If anything, this leak will just shut up most bragging devs on Twitter etc from bragging about something 'we don't have'.


----------



## Sammi Husky (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> This is the first post I've read that I feel like I can understand where people are coming from. I still don't see why people say it drives devs away though. Look, it's only going to drive someone away if they let it. *Period.*



imo it's sure to drive a ton of devs away simply because piracy is easy. One of the easier things to achieve after breaking security. The vast majority of devs aren't going to want to rehash the same things over and over again, and the ones who dont agree with piracy aren't really going to want to invest time into making something most of the userbase won't use. That's all i was sayin.


----------



## MrRean (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> KTM was actually your fault. You promised something you never delivered. I know there were other downgrading solutions, but my point still stands.
> 
> My main issue is how you exaggerated this leak, making it seem like nothing can be done now because of it. Well the 3DS scene is now the way it is because of leaks.
> 
> If anything, this leak will just shut up most bragging devs on Twitter etc from bragging about something 'we don't have'.


actually we didn't have any sort of physical exploit, only knowledge. It's not really braggable if you know the exploit 

however, nothing IOSU related was bragged about afaik, but oh well


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 22, 2016)

I love some tasty drama with french fries

GUYS GUYS GUYS, you know what? just let's wait silently while we keep playing our pirated garbage games.


----------



## depaul (Jun 22, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> War what was leaked ?


Maybe only the chat history http://pastebin.com/yrat8mmB was leaked, which we know to be fake.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sammi Husky said:


> imo it's sure to drive a ton of devs away simply because piracy is easy. One of the easier things to achieve after breaking security. The vast majority of devs aren't going to want to rehash the same things over and over again, and the ones who dont agree with piracy aren't really going to want to invest time into making something most of the userbase won't use. That's all i was sayin.



There is still so much the Wii U does not have on the Wii U side of things: emulators, native "channels" or "homebrew launchers" on the main screen that would allow people to test their applications more quickly, perhaps direct links to vWii applications. And there will always be users like me who just want to code on something for the hell of it. I'll be honest, aside from cooking up GUI's or maybe some tutorials on coding, I'm probably just going to code simple little games once the Wii U scene opens up a little more. That's what I'm doing right now attempting to learn coding for the vWii with C.


----------



## greenlanternx (Jun 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Trust if this thing had AAA titles more people would turn their attention to it. I guess you could argue GBA on the pad would be kinda bad ass.


 maybe if the pad could work stand alone.....


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2016)

CJB100 said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say that. I know from being a programmer. It's nerve-wracking releasing unfinished products. There really is almost a sense of people coming in and invading your personal space, when in reality they just want to be kept in the loop so they know progress is being made. I'm sure a lot of people did have things they wanted to work on, but that's the nature here. It doesn't ever happen the way you want it to. You have to acknowledge reality and move on.



Of course leaking unfinished products is annoying, but the Wii U scene's literally dead because no one wants to release anything, and when something gets leaked, you have a group of 'devs' complaining about how this leak ruined their plans for releasing a finished product. Personally, I think it's complete utter bullshit. 

I will repeat my previous point and say if anyone wanted something to be released, they would've done that a while ago or at least showed a proof of concept.


----------



## Sammi Husky (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> I will repeat my previous point and say if anyone wanted something to be released, they would've done that a while ago or at least showed a proof of concept.



Your forgetting all the proof of concepts that actually were posted by pretty much anyone notable who worked on WiiU (including smea), that everyone basically screamed and cried that they were just bragging or showing off to grow their e-peen. Or, the other side that cried that it was fake anyways.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> Of course leaking unfinished products is annoying, but the Wii U scene's literally dead because no one wants to release anything, and when something gets leaked, you have a group of 'devs' complaining about how this leak ruined their plans for releasing a finished product. Personally, I think it's complete utter bullshit.
> 
> I will repeat my previous point and say if anyone wanted something to be released, they would've done that a while ago or at least showed a proof of concept.



I'm sure I'll develop an opinion on that, but for now I just want people to get along. After all, those devs are going to be the ones to thank when they make an exploit usable for us normal hackers / novice developers like myself.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2016)

MrRean said:


> actually we didn't have any sort of physical exploit, only knowledge. It's not really braggable if you know the exploit
> 
> however, nothing IOSU related was bragged about afaik, but oh well


Smea's video on Twitter showing IOSU in action.. Does that ring a bell?


----------



## Sammi Husky (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> Smea's video on Twitter showing IOSU in action.. Does that ring a bell?



Smea and co. worked on IOSU on their own, afaik they were working completely independently of each other.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

C'mon people. Let's key it down a bit here. I'm not sure why this thread just blew up. And continues to.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2016)

Sammi Husky said:


> Your forgetting all the proof of concepts that actually were posted by pretty much anyone notable who worked on WiiU (including smea), that everyone basically screamed and cried that they were just bragging or showing off to grow their e-peen. Or, the other side that cried that it was fake anyways.


That video was definitely bragging. The guy literally said he's not releasing this by the end of his video.. Why the hell record a video if you're not releasing what you've developed?

When I said a proof of concept, I meant a video recording showing your work and stating that a release is planned, you don't need to give dates or anything.


----------



## Sammi Husky (Jun 22, 2016)

insidexdeath said:


> That video was definitely bragging. The guy literally said he's not releasing this by the end of his video.. Why the hell record a video if you're not releasing what you've developed?
> 
> When I said a proof of concept, I meant a video recording showing your work and stating that a release is planned, you don't need to give dates or anything.



People can post about what their working on without plans to release without it being bragging though? I mean it's his twitter and blog, he just posts about whatever he's doing for people who are interested. Just because he's popular doesn't mean he shouldn't be able to post his personal projects and stuff without people getting up in arms about it being bragging?



CJB100 said:


> C'mon people. Let's key it down a bit here. I'm not sure why this thread just blew up. And continues to.



Agreed. I think the thread is passed toxicity, there isn't anything that getting upset is going to do. Just wasted time and a bad mood. If people are happy about the leak, good for them. If not, well it sucks but life moves on. Nothing we can do.

I encourage civilized discussion and debate though, i quite enjoyed our conversation at least.


----------



## Jow Banks (Jun 22, 2016)

depaul said:


> Maybe only the chat history http://pastebin.com/yrat8mmB was leaked, which we know to be fake.


So it's confirmed that this is all fake?
I know the part about *0xF5AF5AF5* is fake - that doesnt show up in any of the firmware.


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Jow Banks said:


> So it's confirmed that this is all fake?
> I know the part about *0xF5AF5AF5* is fake - that doesnt show up in any of the firmware.



I'd hope not, but I never ruled out that possibility. Got my hopes up for a bit though.


----------



## Bug_Checker_ (Jun 22, 2016)

OMG! Edge of Forum? Really? This is shameful. 
I hope this gets undone.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 22, 2016)

EoF'd? Well, the good point of this is that i can finally say this

big fatty dragon dicks


----------



## CJB100 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lol as a former mod on another forum, I can't say I didn't see it coming. I am a little surprised it wasn't just locked though. It's not like it just kept on going and going.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 22, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Read the stickies.


Wow. Dude. It went way over your head. Check the username >.>

<


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 22, 2016)

depaul said:


> Maybe only the chat history http://pastebin.com/yrat8mmB was leaked, which we know to be fake.


Well, now that this topic is in this forum.

What's up with this? I totally ignored most of the Hykem stuff. Is writing fanfiction on him a 'thing'? Any tips on writing my own? I mean, whoever wrote this is pretty good... but, I feel like it could be expanded upon.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 22, 2016)

So this is in the EoF now? _About fucking time._


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 29, 2016)

well once Nintendo puts all their attention to the NX anything can happen to the Wii U, but in all seriousness I'd rather be hyped if the Vita gets hacked 
to play Vita games b/c its actually has a library of games lol


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 29, 2016)

MasterJ360 said:


> well once Nintendo puts all their attention to the NX anything can happen to the Wii U, but in all seriousness I'd rather be hyped if the Vita gets hacked
> to play Vita games b/c its actually has a library of games lol



TROLL DETECTED PLEASE DON'T


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 29, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> TROLL DETECTED PLEASE DON'T


I'm a troll b/c I gave an opinion lol says alot about you.... must be a "Reddit" user "cough" "cough"


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 29, 2016)

MasterJ360 said:


> well once Nintendo puts all their attention to the NX anything can happen to the Wii U, but in all seriousness I'd rather be hyped if the Vita gets hacked
> to play Vita games b/c its actually has a library of games lol


pfft vita is almost full of japanese games and a bad version of call of duty (still better than aw and bo3)


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> pfft vita is almost full of japanese games and a bad version of call of duty (still better than aw and bo3)


Yeah thats true about the jpn games bit and half of the games are ps3 ports which can be used as an alternative to play certain games we dont have on ps3 or ps4. But yeah having a vita fully hacked would probably mean more work for the fan translators for sure lol I don't blame them for not agreeing with the hack


----------



## cearp (Jun 29, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> pfft vita is almost full of japanese games and a bad version of call of duty (still better than aw and bo3)


i like japanese games, virtually all the games i play come out of japan, apart just tiny few, i can only think of trine and that western dmc game at the moment! just a coincidence, if i played mainly fps games and stuff i guess it would be the other way around.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 29, 2016)

well i should have specified a bit more. What i was trying to mean is that it has a lot of japanese *ambiented* games.


----------



## Viri (Jun 29, 2016)

The Wii-U is dead, there is only one game coming out that people give a fuck about. People will stop giving a fuck about the Wii-U in less than a year, hoarding any Wii-U hax up to this point would be just meaningless. If that guy didn't leak the Wii-U kernal hax, we'd still be waiting for that shit, and it would probably get released when nobody gives a fuck about the console anymore. It's kinda sad when the only progress the Wii-U hacking community makes is when someone leaks it...

Not even Nintendo gives a fuck enough to patch the kernal hax.

The real question is, which console is more dead, the Wii-U or the Vita?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jun 29, 2016)

Viri said:


> The Wii-U is dead, there is only one game coming out that people give a fuck about. People will stop giving a fuck about the Wii-U in less than a year, hoarding any Wii-U hax up to this point would be just meaningless. If that guy didn't leak the Wii-U kernal hax, we'd still be waiting for that shit, and it would probably get released when nobody gives a fuck about the console anymore. It's kinda sad when the only progress the Wii-U hacking community makes is when someone leaks it...
> 
> Not even Nintendo gives a fuck enough to patch the kernal hax.
> 
> The real question is, which console is more dead, the Wii-U or the Vita?


The 3ds scene saw progress when people started leaking stuff, so...


----------



## JustPingo (Jun 30, 2016)

Viri said:


> The Wii-U is dead, there is only one game coming out that people give a fuck about. People will stop giving a fuck about the Wii-U in less than a year, hoarding any Wii-U hax up to this point would be just meaningless. If that guy didn't leak the Wii-U kernal hax, we'd still be waiting for that shit, and it would probably get released when nobody gives a fuck about the console anymore. It's kinda sad when the only progress the Wii-U hacking community makes is when someone leaks it...
> 
> Not even Nintendo gives a fuck enough to patch the kernal hax.
> 
> The real question is, which console is more dead, the Wii-U or the Vita?



What was leaked is not the only way to exploit IOSU. Trust me.


----------



## Viri (Jun 30, 2016)

JustPingo said:


> What was leaked is not the only way to exploit IOSU. Trust me.


Yuh, I know. I'm just saying that we still wouldn't have Loadiine on 5.5, if that guy didn't leak it.


----------



## Roxas is confused (Jun 30, 2016)

wut is this thread


----------



## Viri (Jul 22, 2016)

Dicks


----------

